# Help me, Windows Media Player (C00D11B1)



## Yuri Boomer (Feb 16, 2011)

Help me please,

Theres a problem with my windows media player, evrytime I play audio it gives me an error that it's unable to play the file and gives me the error: C00D11B1. For some reasons it does however please video files, but without the audio.

It's not that I accidently muted the audio, other programs, or youtube video's still have audio, it's just when I play audio it doesn't play it in windows media player or when I play a video in windows media player it doesn't have audio. :S

*It's not just windows media player, If I play audio or a videofile in another player such as FLV player or Quicktime it still doesn't have any audio, same problem as above. 

*I also tried opening the setup in the home folder of windows media player but it just doesn't open

I really, really hope someone can help me, cause normally I'm able to fix stuff myself, but nothing works..

Thanks in advance to anyone that comes up with a solution ;x


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

You have to download media player codecs software . Just search on internet then download and install.


----------



## licketysplit (May 10, 2011)

It may or may not be a codec issue. Read the entire thread at Windows Media Player error c00d11b1 solved « David Strom's Web Informant. There are several solutions, one of which is likely to work for you.

Good luck


----------



## daprez (May 26, 2011)

Windows Media Player C00D11B1

The easy fix. My computer is brand new with win 7 ultimate and WMP 12 hasn't worked since day 1. I tried everything on every forum without any success, MS hotfixes and all. Finally, I said screw it and installed the Apple QuickTime viewer 7. QuickTime failed to play a .wav file the first time, however, It found problems with sound enhancement settings and offered to fix it. I let it and now WMP 12 works perfectly. That's all. No 3rd party tools and no messing with the registry.


----------

